# Amps you own that are "keepers"



## bigsimpin (Aug 22, 2021)

With all the new gear these days, for a fun thread I want to know:

Q: Which amp/s do you own that you intend on keeping for the foreseeable future?

Can be anything, from a tube amp head, combo, mini practice amp, modelling rig, even a headphone unit.

I'll start: Yamaha THR10x. Tiny, super portable amp, with solid metal tones at quiet volumes, and even has a decent headphone out. Wish it had an effects loop to run a looper, and a speaker out, because there's magic inside.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 22, 2021)

I don't even play real amps much anymore, but I think I'll always hold onto my 5150, Triple Rec, 2203, Ampeg V4B and SVT. 

Nothing incredibly fancy, but I bought them all at least 15 or 20 years ago and the prices on them are absolutely ridiculous these days. It's easier to hold onto them when I'll probably never be able to justify buying them again. 

I love my Darkglass A/O, but I don't think I'm so attached I would never move it if something better came along. 

I'm not even considering cabs.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 22, 2021)

Have a '79 Marshall 2204 that's been my main amp for ever. Don't use it much these days because the AFX sounds just like it, but I definitely don't see selling it.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 22, 2021)

I don't have any intention of moving any of my current amps, though I admit with current used prices selling my JP2C or AFD100 is tempting.

Current amps:
bought
Cameron CCV single channel custom
Marshall AFD100
Mesa JP2C

builds (circuit style though there are changes I made for myself)
Cameron Aldrich - The Old One
Cameron HG Jose 50 - Nox
Bogner Snorkler'ish - El Jefe
Friedman SS100DLX
Friedman JJ100DLX
Suhr SL67 - Lux

I've owned a Kemper and various Fractal incarnations but keep coming back to tube amps


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 22, 2021)

Amps I'll never sell:
Mesa Mk3 C+ black dot
Peters FSM
VHT 100CL
MI Audio Megalith Beta

I like the way they all sound too much to ever get rid of them, and some of them (Mk3, VHT) would be essentially impossible to replace if I did sell them.


----------



## narad (Aug 22, 2021)

Elmwood 3100. I've put it up for sale before but I've also owned it the longest of all amps, and I still think it's the best or as good as any that I have.


----------



## ZEN Amps (Aug 22, 2021)

Diezel VH4 and Wizard MCii


----------



## rokket2005 (Aug 22, 2021)

I plan on keeping these:
Bogner XTC Classic
Top Hat King Royale
Rev G Triple Rec
VHT Pittbull Classic
Diezel VH4S

I haven't played any of them in like a year and a half, but once I buy a house it'll be nice to have them all set up again and able to play loud.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Aug 22, 2021)

I don’t think i could ever part with my MIA 6505. It’s been an absolute workhorse, and has sent a lot of other amps packing.


----------



## SpaceDock (Aug 22, 2021)

JJ jr


----------



## Ribboz (Aug 22, 2021)

My Soldano SLO 100. I've loved it for ten years. Would love to buy another one day.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Aug 22, 2021)

Ampeg B25. Seriously the coolest amp I've ever played and I've played a shit ton of amps.

Right now, my Mark IV is on that list as well, but I can't promise anything if it's value hits $3k


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 22, 2021)

My keeper list:
- VHT Ultra Lead with GEQ
- VHT Fifty/CL with GEQ
- Bogner Überschall Twin Jet
- Mesa Mark V 90w
- Peavey 5150 Block Letter
- 3x Mesa Traditional 4x12 
- 2x VHT Fatbottom 4x12 

I don't play through the Fifty/CL or Twin Jet very much, but I still love them whenever I do get around to setting them up


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 22, 2021)

I'(m sort of in the same position as MaxofMetal here, the stuff I kept, I kept for a reason. I'm an axe III owner and I love it, but I kept a MF280 cab, a Laney IH and a H&K tubemeister 18 "just in case". I don't really see myself buying more amps/cabs in the future, but who knows ?


----------



## remorse is for the dead (Aug 22, 2021)

Mark IVA, Tremoverb, Splawn Competition 50 and Pitbull 50CL. Framus Cobra maybe...


----------



## oniduder (Aug 22, 2021)

mesa mark iv
badlander
randall thrasher
6505

hoping to find others to keep FOREVER!!! or until tubes are not made anymore,

on similar note

cabinet keepers

mesa 4x12 slant/straight cabinet, the one with the straight sides but slant inside,
my dar cabinet that i like to experiment with different speakers, similar build to orange etc

again hoping for others

want to get a decent marshall type or maybe dem evh 4x12s?


----------



## Werecow (Aug 22, 2021)

EVH 5150 50w 6L6 - besides loving the tone, i'd keep it for huge sentimental reasons.

Hiwatt Super-Hi 50 - my favourite amp, and rare enough i'd probably never see another for sale if they were discontinued.

Fortin Cali - least favourite of the three, but the only Marshall style amp i've ever really liked, and might not ever see another for sale in my country if i got rid of it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 22, 2021)

My Mesa Mark IVB, Mark III, and 5150II would be keepers if I still had them


----------



## protest (Aug 22, 2021)

None honestly lol. 

I'd say the KSR Juno would be the closest, but my buddy loves it and I have a semi custom Gemini coming, so I could see selling the Juno to him when I get that amp. 

If I could go back in time I'd keep my Mark IV, Colossus, Tremoverb, Pro Stock, 100 CL and Herbert. Most of those went towards the bills from saving my pets though, so I have no regrets. 

...Except the Mark IV, I sold that for a Roadster... I regret that one lol


----------



## Werecow (Aug 22, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My Mesa Mark IVB, Mark III, and 5150II would be keepers if I still had them


What happened with them?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 22, 2021)

Werecow said:


> What happened with them?



I'm dumb and sold them. Not exactly in line with the spirit of the thread, but god I miss those amps so much. Especially sinc ethe prices skyrocketed on them.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Aug 22, 2021)

I’ll probably never sell my Peavey Triple X. It’s just an absolute ripper. My brother had it raised from the dead last year as a gift, and it just sounds insane. The tech dropped in E34L power tubes which I’d never heard of prior, and I’ve grown to quite like.


----------



## WarMachine (Aug 22, 2021)

5150 Signature head i've had since 02. Even if i dont fire it up in a year or 2, nuh-uh, it aint leaving my possession.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Aug 22, 2021)

I’ll never sell my 5150 III 6l6 50 watt. It does the 5150 sound, but much more versatile than previous versions I’ve had. The clean is good too!


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 22, 2021)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> My keeper list:
> - VHT Ultra Lead with GEQ
> - VHT Fifty/CL with GEQ



My bruh from another muh! Same here - these two. I figure these have the enough different to rationalize keeping both. (And I kind of want a D60 to round it out.)

I keep toying with a Mark IV as the other amp I want for life. Just to keep it on that one tone that is godly. But every time one pops up I talk myself out of it, because I don't play live these days, so I really don't need another amp.

But it's true - the way some of these amps are priced on the used market these days, it's like we're investing in a retirement account. It's crazy what people are selling stuff for!


----------



## TheBlackBard (Aug 22, 2021)

I know this doesn't really hold much weight compared to most everything mentioned in the thread, but my Quilter Labs OD202. It's an awesome platform for pedals, it's small, it's convenient as a headphone amp, three different voicings for cleans/gain, and the built-in reverb works for my application. Using a boost with it and an EQ in the loop, I get what I want out of it, and if I want to go heavier, I grab a distortion pedal. Got a Klirrton Oh My Goat coming in and I can't wait to see how well it works. Also, my Mesa cab. Yes, this little Quilter pushes the cab quite convincingly, and the sound is awesome to my ears.


----------



## BigViolin (Aug 22, 2021)

K & M Custom
Mark III C+ Blue
Richter 5E3

Everything else is pretty easy to replace but I tend to sell other stuff before amps.


----------



## BenjaminW (Aug 22, 2021)

All of them.


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 22, 2021)

Just got myself a 5150 iii LBX and my god I love this head so much. Loudest 15 watts I've ever heard in my entire life, like no lie it seems louder than my 6505 combo 60 watt.

I run a helix in 4cm method into it and it's just heaven. Gain for days and I don't even use the red channel, probably never will. 

Related, it is a bit noisy in my house, I have the input gate on my helix and one in the loop and still hearing hum. Any ideas?


----------



## yan12 (Aug 22, 2021)

I will never sell any of my VHT cabs...I have a first year p50e 4x12 slant that is broken in so well...amazing cab.
I also have a pre-fat bottom straight cab with v30's, but they are the mesa 4416 version. It is the best sounding v30 cab I have heard. We tested it against a mesa std, orange, engl, marshall, and mills...all loaded with various versions of v30, some were 8ohm. Something about the size of that VHT cab with the v30 is just awesome.
Also have VHT mickey mouse open back cab with 1-12 and 2-10's...only 75 watts but a joy to play, especially the jazzy bluesy stuff. Those three cabs are going nowhere.
Heads...Mezzabarba, Roccaforte, Rivera M-series all staying.


----------



## 0rimus (Aug 22, 2021)

My Randall T2 50w head is broken, so that'll probably stay in my closet forever 

My Boss Katana 100w mk1 and Bugera T50 also will stay in my closet for the foreseeable future. Too cheap to get much of a return on selling.

I've had my Crate Powerblock stashed under my bed for like 12 years now. Also have a Quilter 202 stashed as well.

My rig has pretty much evolved into preamp pedals and PA monitors only now. Drums, vocals, bass, guitar, synth. It's just too streamlined and sounds too good to not do it that way anymore.

But for guitar preamps that are keepers it's definitely:

Synergy Fryette UL Module
Synergy Engl Powerball Module
Joyo Preamp House (massively underrated)
KSR Ceres
DSM Simplifier Deluxe (really need to do an npd on this one, shit is ungodly amazing)

Really love preamp pedals nowadays. Cheaper and easier to shuffle through. Really gotta get some og AMT shit and Master Effects stuff to try.


----------



## loganflynn294 (Aug 22, 2021)

Will never sell my early Bogner Uberschall Rev.2 serial #220. It was made when Reinhold was still tweaking and fine tuning the circuit, a lot of these made around the same time each sound different. Most of the caps in the preamp have their values scratched off too so it would be a pain to replicate it. Nothing else sounds like it and they don't pop up for sale that often anymore. Everything else I have is replaceable.


----------



## Choop (Aug 22, 2021)

Mesa Mark III red stripe and Dual Recto Rev G.


----------



## jarledge (Aug 22, 2021)

youngthrasher9 said:


> I’ll probably never sell my Peavey Triple X. It’s just an absolute ripper. My brother had it raised from the dead last year as a gift, and it just sounds insane. The tech dropped in E34L power tubes which I’d never heard of prior, and I’ve grown to quite like.



i have absolutely no plans on ever selling my triple x. I doubt I will ever sell my krank rev either. Who know though. Those two would be the last to go for sure though. 




0rimus said:


> My Randall T2 50w head is broken, so that'll probably stay in my closet forever



what is wrong with your T2 ? I have the t2 combo and like it. A head would be super cool.


----------



## 0rimus (Aug 22, 2021)

jarledge

Yeah, I bought it off Guitarguitar overseas, Germany? I think? Idk was awhile ago. Three other forumites on here received bunk heads and sent them back on warranty when GG was blowing them out on clearance. There's a whole thread on here about it.

I knew the amp was set up for Euro voltages, so I changed the fuse and switched it to run US voltage. The lights came on, no sound, triple checked every connection etc.

Switched it back to stock Euro voltage and fuse, got a huge 2000w voltage converter. Same exact result.

Definitely the biggest monetary bust I've ever done in my life. By the time I got around to doing all this the warranty had long expired.

I think Guitarguitar originally had a 30 day warranty. But after shipping those heavy ass Randall heads back and forth they changed the international return policy to like 10 days or something.

So I'm stuck with that fat lump of shit lol. Wish I knew an amp technician nearby who could Frankenstein it back to life for me.


----------



## Yelir (Aug 23, 2021)

bigsimpin said:


> I'll start: Yamaha THR10x. Tiny, super portable amp, with solid metal tones at quiet volumes, and even has a decent headphone out. Wish it had an effects loop to run a looper, and a speaker out, because there's magic inside.


I've heard of people doing the THR output to an external cabinet, have you not tried it yet? I feel like I'm missing a bit of action because I've never run the amp to my PC but on its own merit I love these lunchboxes.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 23, 2021)

This is going to sound ridiculous, but I’m going to add by POD 2.0 bean to my list. It’s old, I have to smack it periodically because it switches settings randomly, and I just know it’s days are numbered. BUT, I practice on patch 4D through headphones a LOT. That patch is awesome, and I sound like a fuckin rockstar on that.  Whish is a great balance for my VHTs, which make me sound like a complete hack.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 23, 2021)

My X100B because it's reliable and well-maintained. I've pushed it hard for years with the same tech keeping it running, at this point I expect it to outlive me. It's not a super remarkable sound, it's not even the best-sounding amp I own, but I know it and I trust it to do the thing every single time. It will always be my backup at the very least.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs (Aug 23, 2021)

I've learnt this lesson and am in the process of selling a couple.

The ones I will keep are:
JCM800
Roadster
5153EL34
AxeFx 3


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 23, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm dumb and sold them. Not exactly in line with the spirit of the thread, but god I miss those amps so much. Especially sinc ethe prices skyrocketed on them.


Yeah I'm in the same boat with my Mark V, I got a steal on mine for like a grand like 4 years ago, sold it and here I am willing to murder for a deal like that


----------



## KailM (Aug 23, 2021)

MIA 6505
EVH 6L6 50-watt

I would sell the EVH….to replace it with one that has the concentric knobs. 

In truth, the EVH does everything I could ever want in an amp, and I don’t really need the 6505 anymore. But the Peavey is a monster and if I ever sold it it might be hard to replace, considering today’s prices. I know if I sold it I’d eventually be looking for one again.


----------



## broangiel (Aug 23, 2021)

0rimus said:


> DSM Simplifier Deluxe (really need to do an npd on this one, shit is ungodly amazing)



Looking forward to your thoughts on the DLX. I've been eyeballing one, but I want to hear some modern, high gain tones before I commit to anything.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 23, 2021)

+1 for the Mark IV. Surprising nobody.


----------



## lurè (Aug 23, 2021)

Mark IV.

Yep so lame


----------



## Necky379 (Aug 23, 2021)

Peavey 5150
Framus Cobra
ADA MP-1 stock


----------



## michael_bolton (Aug 23, 2021)

I mostly switched to the pedalboard amp setup for individual/band practice. don't gig so that's not a concern.

for an occasional recording session - if I feel like mixing it up with double tracking etc - have a small set of amps I've had for a while and plan on keeping for the foreseeable future:
- engl ironball
- 5150 (have a 2x12 combo and a couple of hand wired clone preamps)


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Aug 23, 2021)

Probably, my Mesa JP2C.

It's probably not the best-sounding Mark series amp. (That would be the Mark IVa all-round imo, but the JP is the best for playing leads) But it is better sounding than most. It is made for gigging, too. Small shell, MIDI, 2 graphic eqs, closely voiced ch 2 and 3, and a super clear clean channel that takes pedals very well. Sounds great at bedroom volumes, as well. Run the master high and the amp just kills live.

It also has this unique voice that is not found on any Mark. Presence pushed shifts the high mids dramatically that it becomes a much more modern and bigger sounding amp. Do this on Ch3 and the amp sounds thicker and meaner. Yes, the IV has a bit of that same push presence function, but the JP nailed the sweet spot on where to move the frequency.

Second choice would be the MI Megalith Beta. It does a LOOOOOT of high gain sounds, but I wish that it has that smart switching of the JP to really take advantage of the amp's versatility. Would be nice to get instant access to the amp's voice and switch settings.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Aug 23, 2021)

Tremoverb and Emperor 2x12 with Legends. Been GASless for years and I'll probably hold them forever. Tons of awesome gears these days, everything is pretty good I think! Good enough for guys like us to play shows and record.


----------



## VESmedic (Aug 23, 2021)

After owning just about every high gain amp on the planet over the last 20 years, everything I have now is a complete keeper and not able to be sold for one reason or another:

Peavey 5150
Peavey 6534
Diezel Herbert 
Rhodes Colossus 
Morin modded 79 JMP 2203
Mesa Rev F dual rectifier 
Driftwood Purple nightmare
EVH EL34 100 watt

these are all must haves for me that can’t be replaced by others, for me personally. 


Guitars are like that too for me, but more sentimental, mostly my usa custom shop Jackson B7, 87 custom shop soloist, and my les paul standard.

cabs are the same, not able to be sold: Mesa OS, Marshall 1960BV, engl 4x12 loaded with 65 watt creambacks. My 79 Marshall cab and Uber cab I’m still up in the air about, we will see.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Aug 23, 2021)

KailM said:


> MIA 6505
> EVH 6L6 50-watt
> 
> I would sell the EVH….to replace it with one that has the concentric knobs.
> ...


Not to mention that the EVH can’t really do what the green channel does on the 6505.

That channel has some serious chunkiness that i could never find on the EVH amps, not even on the Stealth.


----------



## sleewell (Aug 23, 2021)

all of my whopping 3 tube amps are keepers bc selling amps is a pain in the ass and i don't need the money or headache dealing with buyers or shipping.


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 23, 2021)

sleewell said:


> all of my whopping 3 tube amps are keepers bc selling amps is a pain in the ass and i don't need the money or headache dealing with buyers or shipping.



This.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 23, 2021)

Omega Granophyre-Since I've got it I have had at least 6-7 other amps and they all got sent packing.


----------



## LCW (Aug 23, 2021)

EVH 5150 III EL34 100W...


----------



## Wrecklyss (Aug 23, 2021)

In my current stable, if I could only keep one, my Mesa Dual Rec Rev G. Pretty stripped down 2 channel head devoid of a lot of modern features by today's standards, but it perfectly nails all the tones I grew up on. Pleasantly surprised by the clean channel as well, add a few pedals and it's actually quite versatile.


----------



## metaljohn (Aug 23, 2021)

Another one for the Mesa Mark IV

I'd almost say the same for my Mark V, but I'd also be more than willing to trade it for a JP2C


----------



## akinari (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm not selling anything, but the ones that immediately come to mind as "oh hell no!"s are my TubeWorks RT2100ES, Sunn Beta Lead, Crate VTX350, Ampeg SS140C and Marshall 8100, because the prices on all of them have skyrocketed from what I paid for them, if you can even find one.


----------



## narad (Aug 23, 2021)

akinari said:


> I'm not selling anything, but the ones that immediately come to mind as "oh hell no!"s are my TubeWorks RT2100ES, Sunn Beta Lead, Crate VTX350, Ampeg SS140C and Marshall 8100, because the prices on all of them have skyrocketed from what I paid for them, if you can even find one.



Tsk tsk, that's exactly the situation for them to not be keepers.


----------



## Protestheriphery (Aug 23, 2021)

The EVH 50 watt 6L6 and Friedman BE 100 are keepers. I ended up letting them go due to Covid, but normally Id never sell them.


I did, however, hold on to the Marshall JVM 410H. It’s pretty obvious there’s something special about it, if I chose it over the other two.


The old school Lepou/Poulin sims are pretty dank for what they cost. Same as the Ignite Emissary. Pretty self explanatory as to why those would remain on my computer’s hard drive.


----------



## Barth Grooks (Aug 24, 2021)

My KSR Gemini. It does pretty much everything I need and has a unique voicing to it.

I also had a 74' Hiwatt DR103 that I should've never sold and my first real amp in the 90's was a 2 channel dual rec that I kick myself for letting go ‍.


----------



## Sam Hyland (Aug 24, 2021)

Original Mk1 Orange Rockerverb 50. Pretty sure it’s the only Rockerverb that came with 6v6s?

Wouldn’t be expensive to replace and I BARELY play it as the convenience of playing through my Line 6 HX keeps me going but it always brings a smile to my face when I play through it.


----------



## kerryymm (Aug 24, 2021)

Probably my Katana 50. It's worth next to nothing if I sold it, plus it sounds great for recording, and it's loud enough to use live. Even if I got back into gigging regularly and bought something else, I'd still keep it for home use I reckon.


----------



## Wahwah (Aug 24, 2021)

I picked up an Axe Fx3 and haven't used a real amp since.

I don't really know how they could put more features in that I'd think were worthwhile in a v4 so I think that it might be all I'll ever use, as long as it keeps working.


----------



## Solomon Monagle (Aug 24, 2021)

Laboga Mr Hector - perfect blend of a dual rec and a 5150, without the flaws of either. Also the matching 3x12 with the v30s and black label works a treat.


----------



## Dredg (Aug 24, 2021)

1974 G1 Sunn Model T.
1974 Hiwatt DR103.
And strangely, my Katana Head on a Raezer's Edge extended range cab until I find a better practice amp


----------



## kentheterrible (Aug 24, 2021)

Mesa MkIII Black dot w/ MB III++ mods. Mesa Recto Rev G Rackmount. Orange Rockerverb mkiii 50w. I would say my PRS MT15 but it’s only a matter of time before they come out with a USA version and I upgrade.


----------



## thraxil (Aug 24, 2021)

I mostly use an Axe-Fx and moving internationally a few times means I've left most of my amps in storage and don't miss them too much.

But I hava Fryette GP/DI that I don't see myself ever getting rid of. I backed it on Kickstarter and one of the bonuses of that was you could choose your own serial number. It was the right number of digits, so my serial number is my name. That makes it extra hard to get rid of. My only problem with it is that I opted for the 220V version, so if I ever move back to the US I'll have to use a stepdown transformer or convert the power supply. Guess I'll just have to stay on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Chris Bowsman (Aug 24, 2021)

'74 Fender Super Reverb non-MV


----------



## h410G3n (Aug 24, 2021)

Any love for Laneys? My keeper is an LC30 that I bought when I was 17, not the sickest amp but it chugged away since late 2006 till the tubes went to hell last year and I thought I might finally just pimp it not too long ago.. I swapped the speaker out for a G12M Creamback, had a MOD reverb tank put in instead of the Accutronics one that wasn’t working and put a set of TAD EL84-JJ tubes in. The thing blossomed like it had never done, and it made me realize I’ll never sell it - partly because of sentimental reasons, partly because now this thing sounds really good.


----------



## 4x3 (Aug 24, 2021)

The two amps I own and will never part with are:

Groove Tubes Soul-O 30 Reverb
Ampeg VH-140C (x3... and they're all 2x12s)


----------



## Hired Goon (Aug 25, 2021)

Mesa Stiletto Deuce - finding it very versatile. Using it with Torpedo Studio then into computer. Awesome cleans especially when combined with some VST delays/verbs.

I just got into 100/50w tube amp heads during the pandemic after using exclusively modelers/software for over 20 yrs (since Zoom 505).

Thus far: JCM 900, DSL, Dual Rec, Rockerverb III, Vox AC100CPH, and the above Stiletto. No plans to sell. On the hit list: 5150 or 5134, Fender Bassman, Hiwatt


----------



## swollseyba (Aug 25, 2021)

My keepers in order of keeperness:

Driftwood Purple Nightmare
Omega Granophyre
Mesa Boogie Mark V
Engl Savage 120 MKII


----------



## John (Aug 26, 2021)

Regarding tube amps, my PRS Archon. I've had my MESA cab for the longest time, and I intend to keep it due to sentimental reasons:




Regarding digital stuff, my Axe-FX 3.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Aug 26, 2021)

Wizard MCII


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Aug 26, 2021)

My marshall JCM2000 DSL since my dad gave that one to me. I actually do like it a lot. But it wouldn't be my first choice if I were to ever buy a real head. Sounds mean, and angry though with my orange ppc2x12 cab in a good way.


----------



## laxu (Aug 27, 2021)

I like all the amps I have a lot but I won't say any of them are keepers. I've sold nice amps in the past, sometimes regretting it later.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (Aug 27, 2021)

My Hermansson modded Marshall and Mesa

I have had a few amps come through in the last 5-10 years like
6505/6505+ 5153, 5153S
Elmwood Modena 90
Orange Rockerverb
Uberschall Twin Jet/Rev Blue
Friedman Butterslax/BE/Small box
ENGL Invader
Randall RG100
Mesa Roadster & Dual
Mesa Mark IV/V25/JP2C
Fortin Meshuggah
& spent extensive time with several more like Revv, Driftwood, bogners, Friedman’s Soldano, Diezel etc etc

Both of my Hermansson’s just do exactly what I want sound and feel wise, especially when switching between 6-7-8 string guitars. Or different pickups. Others have fallen short when swapping guitars, I would have to tweak and tweak. Now it’s as easy as moving the tightness knob and the gain knob slightly.

the only amps I really want to try are the Wizard Mc2 and a Mark IIC+, but am in no rush. Still in a honeymoon phase with both and I’ve had my Marshall for over a year


----------



## Lifestalker (Aug 27, 2021)

Marshall JCM 800 2203 (1984) with KT88's and Legendary Tones Hot Mod V2
Peavey 3120

Really want to try a Rockerverb


----------



## PuriPuriPrisoner (Aug 27, 2021)

I reached the point where I'm completely satisfied with my amps with the amps. I have a KSR Ares, a MW dual rec, a 5153 Stealth 100, and an FM3. I have zero temptation to get rid of any of them. Together, each of the heads cover pretty much everything I need, except Marshall territory. I might try to pickup a jcm800, dsl100, or jvm410 if I can find one at a decent price. I also kinda want to get another uberschall. There's a rev blue near me for $1800 that's been in the back of my mind for like the past month.


----------



## Symo (Aug 27, 2021)

My Orange OR120 solid state, love it. Now sold Mesa mkIV and a jcm800 as I like the Orange way more. I am keen to get hold of a quilter as I hear great things.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Aug 27, 2021)

Symo said:


> My Orange OR120 solid state, love it. Now sold Mesa mkIV and a jcm800 as I like the Orange way more. I am keen to get hold of a quilter as I hear great things.



I have the OD202 and by itself, it can do older metal, but with an eq in the loop and a boost, it can get more modern. The reverb I do like because it feels not that invasive, the EQ on it gives you quite a bit of control. I am in love with the cleans and the gain is very usable and that's not even talking about the fact that you get three voicings on the amp. Just when you thought the amp couldn't get any better, it makes an amazing pedal platform. I'm not trading this little guy for anything.


----------



## FourT6and2 (Aug 28, 2021)

The one I built for myself.


----------



## budda (Aug 28, 2021)

axe fx 3, fender rumble 30.


----------



## Symo (Aug 30, 2021)

TheBlackBard said:


> I have the OD202 and by itself, it can do older metal, but with an eq in the loop and a boost, it can get more modern. The reverb I do like because it feels not that invasive, the EQ on it gives you quite a bit of control. I am in love with the cleans and the gain is very usable and that's not even talking about the fact that you get three voicings on the amp. Just when you thought the amp couldn't get any better, it makes an amazing pedal platform. I'm not trading this little guy for anything.


Thanks will try and pick one up soon.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 30, 2021)

3x EVH 5153 50w heads


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 30, 2021)

Tech 21 British -> Headrush FRFR112.


----------



## tayistay (Sep 12, 2021)

I've had my Orange Rockerverb 50 Mk1 (with 6V6s) since 2006, so I think it's going to stay around. Probably will keep the Mesa MkV 25 I've had for 6 years now.


----------



## Darkscience (Sep 12, 2021)

ENGL Savage 60 MK II


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 12, 2021)

Darkscience said:


> ENGL Savage 60 MK II



Just picked up one myself. Quite impressed by it. Although with so many texture options on the Lead/ Clean channel i never touch either crunch channels. Not that that's a bad thing!


----------



## TheBlackBard (Sep 12, 2021)

Just gonna go ahead and add my Marshall Valvestate VS100. With a boost and an EQ, this fucker gets sick.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 12, 2021)

My Fryette sig:x and cl100 are not going anywhere while im alive. 

I have an fm3 so i also dont _need_ to buy anymore amps


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 12, 2021)

Herbert
Dual Dark

and getting older and having sold/rebought so much shit, I’m keeping my Fryette GP/DI. 

I don’t play it that much but I see that changing in the near future and it’s so fuckin useful


----------



## SeductionS (Sep 13, 2021)

Soldano Avenger 100 with FX-loop mod.


----------



## skullfxr (Sep 13, 2021)

Rivera K-Tre, Orange Rockerverb 50 mki, Mesa Tremoverb and the Kruse modded Mesa Stiletto.

They all have the right 'thing' going on for me.


----------



## DielonKilo (Sep 14, 2021)

I’ve gone through around 20 amps the past 2 years and have extensively compared them against each other when I had them. 

The verdict after buying and selling amps for a while is, I will never ever sell my mesa Rev F dual recto rackmount serial #1377 or my Fryette Deliverance 120 v. 1 w/ Fryette FX loop.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 14, 2021)

DielonKilo said:


> I’ve gone through around 20 amps the past 2 years and have extensively compared them against each other when I had them.
> 
> The verdict after buying and selling amps for a while is, I will never ever sell my mesa Rev F dual recto rackmount serial #1377 or my Fryette Deliverance 120 v. 1 w/ Fryette FX loop.



A Deliverance is the only amp that I _need._


----------



## decemberance (Sep 24, 2021)

swollseyba said:


> My keepers in order of keeperness:
> 
> Driftwood Purple Nightmare
> Omega Granophyre
> ...


Excellent list!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Sep 25, 2021)

Oddly enough I settled for 2 years with PRS MT15. Smallish, light, stupid loud and cheap. The gain structure is perfect for me. Like a boosted blend of recto with ubershall with weird eq pots freqencies. With the eq pedal in the loop I can get everywhere I want. Great little amp.
Sold my Mesa Single Rec, Dark Terror and plan on selling Katana, maybe Vox ac10… but MT15 is keeper for now.


----------



## GigimXul (Sep 26, 2021)

It's an obvious reply really, but having owned so many amps over the years the one I always go back to is the 5150. I've owned both a Peavey 5150, 6505, 5150 III... all amazing. Sadly I've moved around a lot over the years and ended up selling them all. At one point I had some extra money to spend so I bought a Mesa Mark V, I was initially blown away by it but after a few shows and recordings with it, as awesome as it is, it's just too clean for my taste. I recently bought another 6505, and instantly got the feeling of "that's what I've been missing" when I hit that sweet spot with the resonance control and thick mids. Since then I've only used the Mark V for cleans and reamping the odd solo.


----------



## maggotspawn (Sep 27, 2021)

Marshall Origin 50 head. So killer with an overdrive in front. Sweet glassy tone, rich in harmonics. It's the tone in my head.


----------



## mmr007 (Oct 16, 2021)

maggotspawn said:


> Marshall Origin 50 head. So killer with an overdrive in front. Sweet glassy tone, rich in harmonics. It's the tone in my head.


A friend of mine is an absolute tone junkie says these with a boost is the exact tone he's been looking for and turned me on to them and I agree so I am going to pick one up.


----------



## maggotspawn (Oct 16, 2021)

mmr007 said:


> A friend of mine is an absolute tone junkie says these with a boost is the exact tone he's been looking for and turned me on to them and I agree so I am going to pick one up.


You should do it. Not just killer for the money, killer period.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Dec 5, 2021)

Peavey 3120, Crate GX130c, Peavey 5150 Block Letter are not going anywhere. I’m still deciding if I like the Crate GX900H enough to keep but I got a great deal on it so it probably will stay forever. Mess/Dual Rec is going and Engl Fireball is going.


----------



## Symo (Dec 6, 2021)

I think that judging on this thread alone; everyone has their own idea of what sounds good, but more importantly no-one here is saying anyone is wrong. /wholesome


----------



## Gmork (Dec 6, 2021)

Ive come to the realization that i cant trust myself. So i honestly dont know whats a keeper and whats not. Ive sold off my favorite amps on more than one occassion. But maaaybe those had to be sacrificed for me to learn the errors of my way.

With that said i have 2 ampeg ss150s but think i will at least keep one of them. And in my brain i seem to have convinced myself that ill be keeping my mesa roadster.


----------



## USMarine75 (Dec 6, 2021)

EVH 5150 IIIs or EL34 - I'd have to always have at least one of these. 
Kendrick Badassman Limited Ed Anniversary 410 (1959 Fender Bassman clone) - high end hand wired amp. These are like $3-4k and I paid so little that I would never be able to replace down the road. It is the ultimate early Hendrix amp. 
Peavey 5150 FJA Mod - It's basically an Invective, but MIA . I don't think jerry is doing these mods any more and this has like $2k of them.
Peavey 5150 212 Combo - my first real amp and my wife bought it for me.
1965 Gibson GA-5T - incredible tone and I paid $200 for it.
Supro Delta King 12 - the ultimate affordable pedal platform... every pedal sounds great through it.

The rest I could see myself someday finding a replacement. The KSR Ares is incredible, but I could see myself moving it to bring in an Orthos or Juno. The Victory RK50C is incredible but I'd dump it for a RK100 head or Cornford RK100 in a second. The Fender Bassbreakers are great but I could see myself replacing them down the road.


----------



## Amer Alameddine (Dec 6, 2021)

Boss Katana Mini, because it's so portable, it's easy to take with me if I were to move somewhere else. And it sounds really good for a practice amp.


----------



## Giest (Dec 6, 2021)

I like my BE-100 as it suits my taste. I like most other tube amps as well though and would keep them all if I could afford em. I see them as just tools for different styles whereas I tend to become romantic about guitars to a significant degree. If an amp stays out of my way when creating then it's a good amp, instruments on the other hand can inspire me.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Dec 6, 2021)

Orange Rockerverb Mark III 100.


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 8, 2021)

Realistically I doubt I'll part with any of my amps unless I'd be in some sort of financial trouble. I just really like having them. But if I had to choose I'd keep my 6505+ and jcm800 2203.

Although, almost every modeller has jcm800 and 5150 models in them, and my other amps are never in something like a helix (which I will probably buy beginning 2022). So if I want to keep every option i'd have the helix and keep my Mesa F100, Peavey VTM 60 and Sunn Beta bass.


----------



## BurningRome (Dec 8, 2021)

I've sold my keeper amps to many times.

I should of kept the Fryette Pittbull Ultra Lead. It just seemed wrong having so much money wrapped up into an amp.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 9, 2021)

Not a full amp, by my Mesa Triaxis. I rarely have time to play it nowadays, but damn does it sound good...


----------



## BabUShka (Dec 9, 2021)

BurningRome said:


> I've sold my keeper amps to many times.
> 
> I should of kept the Fryette Pittbull Ultra Lead. It just seemed wrong having so much money wrapped up into an amp.



Me too. I sold all my tube amps years back.. 
Now I've started to buy them back, for a way higher price that i sold them. Im planning of gjetting a lot of new amps in the future, and never sell then again. 

Marshall JVM : Sold it almost 10 years ago, bought one again now.

ENGL Fireball 60: Great amp, my first tube amp ever. Sold it. Im thinking og buying the 25W version again.

Orange OR15 : Fun amp. Sold it. Considering gjetting a new Orange later. Perhaps the rocker og thunder 30.

Madamp A15MKII : This one i built from a Musikding kit. Very impressive little amp. Its an american voiced medium gain amp. Sounds great. Never going to sell it.


----------



## runbirdman (Dec 9, 2021)

My Friedman SS-100 because after years of trying everything, a Marshall-type is just what does it for me. It was modded by Dave to have the BE-100 Deluxe Plexi channel instead of the "simple clean" and has the three-way gain structure switch. It's a NAMM model with red sparkle tolex on the head and the cab. It's the most versatile amp I've ever used and it's one-of-a-kind.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 9, 2021)

runbirdman said:


> My Friedman SS-100 because after years of trying everything, a Marshall-type is just what does it for me. It was modded by Dave to have the BE-100 Deluxe Plexi channel instead of the "simple clean" and has the three-way gain structure switch. It's a NAMM model with red sparkle tolex on the head and the cab. It's the most versatile amp I've ever used and it's one-of-a-kind.


I say if the amp has an FX loop, fuck a clean channel, give me 3 channels of fuck yeah, i'll get my cleans from a modeler or a preamp pedal.


----------



## laxu (Dec 11, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> I say if the amp has an FX loop, fuck a clean channel, give me 3 channels of fuck yeah, i'll get my cleans from a modeler or a preamp pedal.



For me it's the other way around. If an amp has a killer clean channel and fx loop then I can get a pedal or preamp for killer overdrive.

Of course if an amp is multichannel I want all of them to be great. I have been moving towards single channel amps lately, if in compact form factor even better.


----------



## jonsick (Dec 14, 2021)

My current keepers are:
Marshall TSL100 (x4), Vintage Modern 100w, JCM900 4100 DR (1 orig, 1 reissue), JCM800 2203, Silver Jubilee Reissue.
Peavey 6505 / 6505+, Invective, there's an Engl Powerball II (current main live amp), Laboga Mr. Hector and a couple of preamps including the Mesa Boogie Studio pre and the Marshall JMP1.

Listing them out, I've realised I have a lot there.

The only ones I would consider letting go of are the Marshall JVM410H and the Engl Powerball I. I think I would like a Laney VH100R again and I am lusting after a JCM800 Kerry King edition. I've owned both and really shouldn't have sold them. I don't love the idea of letting the JVM go, but the effects loop has sort of ended my love affair with it.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Dec 14, 2021)

Every other time I’ve played through my triple rectifier I think of selling it. And then I put Marshall G12 Vintage speakers in my cab and I’m thinking it’s gonna stick around for a loooooong time now.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Dec 15, 2021)

BurningRome said:


> I've sold my keeper amps to many times.
> 
> I should of kept the Fryette Pittbull Ultra Lead. It just seemed wrong having so much money wrapped up into an amp.


I have sold so many amps because of this. I'm on my 6th Wizard and here I am again telling myself I need to sell because of the money I have sitting here for my hobby. Don't need to sell, not in any financial trouble whatsoever, just guilt trip myself.


----------



## ExplorerMike (Dec 15, 2021)

I don’t like selling anything but at this point I’ll never let my Marshall VS100 Half Stack go. I’ve had it for 21 years now (bought it new in high school) and it still kicks ass. Actually hadn’t played it since about April as I’ve been focused on bass for a band but played it the other night…damn I forgot how good that thing sounds.


----------



## akinari (Dec 15, 2021)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> I’m still deciding if I like the Crate GX900H enough to keep but I got a great deal on it so it probably will stay forever.



If you haven't, you can try putting your favorite EQ pedal in the effects loop. I usually dime all the EQs on the amp and then sculpt it with a GE-7, boosting the mids and lopping off the woofiness in the lows and sculpting the treble. These things sound killer for metal straight in IMO, but they can be REALLY airy with the wrong speaker which you probably noticed. I run mine through Swamp Thangs and it sounds huge! Boosting the crunch channel with an HM2 and MT2 has also yielded some nice results. Underrated machines.


----------



## BabUShka (Dec 16, 2021)

jonsick said:


> My current keepers are:
> Marshall TSL100 (x4), Vintage Modern 100w, JCM900 4100 DR (1 orig, 1 reissue), JCM800 2203, Silver Jubilee Reissue.
> Peavey 6505 / 6505+, Invective, there's an Engl Powerball II (current main live amp), Laboga Mr. Hector and a couple of preamps including the Mesa Boogie Studio pre and the Marshall JMP1.
> 
> ...



Love the sound of cranked and boosted Vintage Modern. IMO one of the most underrated Marshalls of all time, at least in Norway.


----------



## sleewell (Dec 16, 2021)

Honeymoon stage still but the kemper killed it last night at rehearsal. I feel like this one will be around for a while. I love when even a new piece of gear you are still learning sounds so good that you can just focus on the music and having fun.


----------



## laxu (Dec 16, 2021)

MetalHead40 said:


> I have sold so many amps because of this. I'm on my 6th Wizard and here I am again telling myself I need to sell because of the money I have sitting here for my hobby. Don't need to sell, not in any financial trouble whatsoever, just guilt trip myself.



I do the same thing. I have no need to sell any of my gear but I just feel like if I am not using something regularly then I should not keep it.

At this point I know no amp is a keeper. There's only amps I like at the moment and things will change in the future.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 16, 2021)

laxu said:


> I do the same thing. I have no need to sell any of my gear but I just feel like if I am not using something regularly then I should not keep it.
> 
> At this point I know no amp is a keeper. There's only amps I like at the moment and things will change in the future.



The guys with basements full of SUNN stacks need to hear this.




To the topic... gotta say I've been really surprised at the tones I'm getting out of this Lab Series L7 now that I upgraded the speakers. Jensen Jets and Cannabis Rexes in an X. I don't have it to directly compare but I swear this thing is at least as loud as my Beta Lead was, with a _lot _more cut. Keeps up with 100w tube stacks no problem, cuts so well I had to dial the treble back during loudboi sludge riff practice.

It honestly sounds better for sludge/doom than my X100b half stack. For a 100w SS open-back combo that I expected to dust off and flip within a week, this thing has really been a sleeper.

The _only_ issue it has is that when I start pushing it really hard, the reverb tank is close enough to the drivers that they start rattling it, makes a really awful sound. I would kill a man for the 200w head version of this amp, I bet it absolutely fucking smokes.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Dec 16, 2021)

laxu said:


> I do the same thing. I have no need to sell any of my gear but I just feel like if I am not using something regularly then I should not keep it.
> 
> At this point I know no amp is a keeper. There's only amps I like at the moment and things will change in the future.



Well spoken! 

Yeah I have amps that today might be labeled as my top 3, but that is a snapshot in time...good for today, next month, two years, who knows. Six months, a year from now, my ears or my general taste might change. Or maybe three years from now I don't like playing metal anymore and transition to classic rock...might require a change of gear. 

I like having 3-4 amps available to filp flop, but like you I have a hard time with items sitting with minimal use. I was down to one amp for a bit, but now back up to three. My new plan is to play each for a solid week and rotate. No comparing back/forth relentlessly, but just play each for what it is and enjoy instead of guilt tripping. Let them soak in over the long term and if I feel the desire to keep all three, just be ok with that and enjoy. If one or more just seems to start taking a back seat and sitting for long periods unused, then maybe off it. 

I've been through so many amps now that the three I have epitomize what I love in an amp (Fryette D60 & CLX and Wizard MCII) so it's likely the journey will slow considerably and the plan is to dedicate more energy to learning and playing as opposed to flipping.


----------



## The Thing Upstairs (Dec 17, 2021)

laxu said:


> I do the same thing. I have no need to sell any of my gear but I just feel like if I am not using something regularly then I should not keep it.
> 
> At this point I know no amp is a keeper. There's only amps I like at the moment and things will change in the future.



Nailed it!

I've bought, sold and bought again - various amps and gear owned more than once. More often than not I will lose a few £ on the sale but the way I look at it is, if it's sat doing nothing, it is a waste. I am very fickle, what I love changes. 

My JCM800 (reissue) is the amp I am most confident is my keeper. That is the sound in my head, the sound I grew up with and I love playing though it.


----------



## BabUShka (Dec 17, 2021)

I'v been selling a lot of guitars and amps, and later bought some of them back for a higher price. Guitars, i dont care. Whats sold, is sold - the offer is unlimited. Amps - I dont think it's wort selling a good tube amp.

Im trying to tell my wife that my guitar equipment is a good warranty/security, in case I some day become unemployed - then I can sell a lot of it for a good amount of money to pay the bills. But at the same time.. If I was to get unemployed - I would finally have time to use it.


----------



## Mortargag (Jan 7, 2022)

My wife threatened to get more pets if I come home with more gear so...

I'm stuck with a Crate Blue Voodoo. Guess it's a keeper.


----------



## Grindspine (Jan 7, 2022)

My keeper list;

Mesa/Boogie Triaxis
Mesa/Boogie Simul 2:Ninety
Mesa/Boogie Mark 525... although the 535 and the 90 watt Mark V head are amazing, I landed a deal on a Tasmanian Blackwood headshell, so this one is definitely staying.







And yeah, it is the one that Mesa/Boogie used for that photo. 

For bass amps, I have not used anything that has impressed me as much as the Darkglass Microtubes 900 v2. That is a keeper for sure.


----------



## Gmork (Jan 8, 2022)

I had ampeg vh140 and ss150 heads, sold both a long while back, regretted selling both, guy put the ss150 up for sale a couple years later so i bought it back. Fast forward and i buy another ss150. Its been about a year and im thinking that while they are really cool in their own way and are a piece of death metal history, im thinking of truly letting them go for realz this time.
My mesa roadster on the other hand! That is stayi g for the foreseeable future!


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 8, 2022)

My Mississippi Marshall



It's the 120 watt "bedroom friendly" version of a Mace, the Skynyrd amp, and they were _*THE *_band for me.


----------



## Gmork (Jan 10, 2022)

BornToLooze said:


> My Mississippi Marshall
> View attachment 101863
> 
> 
> It's the 120 watt "bedroom friendly" version of a Mace, the Skynyrd amp, and they were _*THE *_band for me.


Really want to try this and/or a mace!


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 10, 2022)

Gmork said:


> Really want to try this and/or a mace!



It's one of those amps that you need a load box for, even on the post gain on 1 it's loud enough to rattle the windows.


----------



## Gmork (Jan 11, 2022)

BornToLooze said:


> It's one of those amps that you need a load box for, even on the post gain on 1 it's loud enough to rattle the windows.


Oh really eh!? Im a huge fan of vintage peavey! (have owned... Super festival roadmaster, musician mk4, standard 260 (x2), bass mk.. Uhh 3?.. I forget.. Standard mk3, monitor260, super festival booster 800, bandits, special 2x12 (x2), bla bla bla, and more. Oh and my recently acquired encore 65 (which im in love with) 
Aaaand..... Always found their vol tapers pretty good (unlike their 5150s lol)


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 11, 2022)

Gmork said:


> Oh really eh!? Im a huge fan of vintage peavey! (have owned... Super festival roadmaster, musician mk4, standard 260 (x2), bass mk.. Uhh 3?.. I forget.. Standard mk3, monitor260, super festival booster 800, bandits, special 2x12 (x2), bla bla bla, and more. Oh and my recently acquired encore 65 (which im in love with)
> Aaaand..... Always found their vol tapers pretty good (unlike their 5150s lol)



IDK, maybe it's because the only amps I've had for reference for the past couple years are a 50 watt Katana and a 40 watt Ampeg. 

But once you get it cranked up (or I could join the modern world and use pedals) it does sound pretty damn good.


----------



## AndiKravljaca (Jan 13, 2022)

I've got two 'keepers' for two completely different reasons:

- Soldano SLO-30. It's pretty much the only thing I use these days. It has great cleans, and a great overdrive channel but the secret sauce is the crunch setting on the clean channel, it's incredible. I've owned it for over a year so the honeymoon phase is over, but I have zero desire to play through anything else.

- Marshall JCM900. I don't think the amp is as bad as people tend to say, but that's not the reason - We used it on a tour where we shared a backline with Paul DiAnno's band, and he signed it, so I'm going to keep it for that reason, even if it's just sitting there looking pretty 99% of the time.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE (Mar 18, 2022)

broangiel said:


> Looking forward to your thoughts on the DLX. I've been eyeballing one, but I want to hear some modern, high gain tones before I commit to anything.



Same here. I'm really curious if the DLX + a gate can do The Thing.


----------



## AMOS (Mar 18, 2022)

Engl Ironball Special Edition


----------



## Giest (Mar 18, 2022)

Broke out the Madison last night, got it from another member here donkey years ago. They had an up and down reputation back in the day, I think originally they were Chinese but don't quote me. I had a tech go through and upgrade a few components about four years ago, still works. I also liked the Divinity 2 a lot, but I didn't really like the Divinity 3. The 3 was too polished and lacked character in my opinion. I don't have much use for it these days but with a EMG 81/85 set it destroys souls. It probably most resembles a JCM800, but a little trashier on the top end.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Mar 19, 2022)

Mesa Tremoverb Head.


----------



## LCW (Mar 19, 2022)

Keeper…


----------



## broangiel (Mar 19, 2022)

DEUCE SLUICE said:


> Same here. I'm really curious if the DLX + a gate can do The Thing.


I've owned and returned the DLX already. Mine was built poorly--the internal PCBs didn't align well with the jacks. The DC jack was the most egregious misalignment. I also found the routing to be frustrating. Playing with headphones, for instance, my L and R signals were completely independent. I would have preferred being able to use the DLX as a 2ch mono amp vs a 1ch stereo amp in that application.

In general, not a great tool for me and my use cases.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Mar 19, 2022)

X100b still going strong. My friend uses it at practice right now and it sounds as good as the HD130 I paid 3x as much for (if not better). Can't wait for his MIG50 to show up so I can have it back haha.

Lab Series L7 becoming a strong "keeper" contender. I had originally intended to restore and flip it but it's a really sweet amp. Total SS tank, especially with the speaker upgrades. This is now my go-to for anything quieter than sternum-crushing riffs, though it can also do that surprisingly well for being the open back 410 shoegaze/blooz box that it is.

Eventually when I can afford more gear I'll be adding a buffered ABY splitter to my rig and running these two together.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Mar 19, 2022)

I have a custom-built, handwired 2-channel Matchless-style 1x10 combo that I'll never sell.

Mostly because no one would buy it as I made it myself. Sounds killer though.


----------

